# Volkspark-Arena Harz ?



## iglg (20. September 2005)

Unter www.volksbank-arena-harz.de entsteht eigentlich eine ganz interessante Seite.
Leider hängen die im Zeitplan sehr hinterher und auch Kontaktversuche laufen irgendwie ins Leere.
Mails kommen zurück und die Hotline ruft nicht zurück.
Ist das Projekt schon gestorben ?

Lediglich die GPS-Tracks sind vollständig.

Weiß jemand, ob die Strecken schon ausgeschildert sind und wie die Streckeneinstufung zu verstehen ist ?

Bezieht sich die Streckeneinstufung auf die konditionellen oder die fahrtechnischen Anforderungen ?

Ich würde da eigentlich gerne mal fahren. Weiß jemand Näheres ?


----------



## toschi (20. September 2005)

Erstmal heißt das Ding Volks*bank* Arena Harz, dann gibt es schon einige Freds zu dem Thema >Suchmaske benutzt?< und ein kleines Forum zur Arena gibt es hier, ist aber sehr verschlafen, leider.  

Viel Spaß beim recherchieren  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dethix (20. September 2005)

also ich  habe mir diesen tourenplan mit überischtskarte besorgt und bin eine der löeichtne strecken gefahren. sie war auch ganz ordentlich ausgeschildert. wobei ich doch das eine oder andere mal nachschauen musste wo es nun langgeht.

woran sie die betreiber bei dem schwierigkeitsgrad orientiert haben weiss ich leider nicht.


----------



## Mira (20. September 2005)

Moin Ingo!

War gerade im Harz, genauer in Clausthal. Wir sind von dort 2 Touren gefahren, die 04 (23km und 500hm=leicht) und die 010 (46km 1100hm=schwer). 
Insgesamt war ich etwas entäuscht. Die Trails, die auf den Strecken lagen, gingen von der Führung her meist bergauf. Angeblich sind die Strecken nur in eine Richtung ausgeschildert (was aber nicht immer stimmt!), also wäre ein Fahren in umgekehrter Richtung bei 010 echt schöner.
Die Beschilderung wird häufiger mal "entfernt" , daher immer auch ne Wanderkarte dabei haben!! Wir jedenfalls fanden's ganz schön anstrengend, die Suche nach den Schildchen...  
Schwierigkeitsgrad richtet sich wohl vor allem nach Hm und Km. Trickige Downhills hatten wir jedenfalls nur beim Wandern an der Käste ...

Alles in allem jedenfalls ein tolles Unternehmen, vor allem wenn man die dortigen widrigen Bedingungen beachtet. 
Die Harzagentur besteht nur aus 2+2 halben Kräften, also Geduld bei der Kontaktaufnahme. 

Übrigends, falls Du noch eine geniale Unterkunft suchst, wo der 3 der vielen Wege direkt unter dem Schlafzimmerfenster laufen, siehe hier:http://www.untermuehle.harz.de/


----------



## burn (21. September 2005)

im harz forum unter:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=95

kann dir sicherlich besser geholfen werden...


----------



## iglg (22. September 2005)

Hallo Mira,

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung. Die Wege zu finden, sollte mit GPS eigentlich kein Problem geben. So am PC sehen die GPS-Daten gut aus. Wenn sich die Einstufung auf HM und km bezieht, kann man sich ja ruhig etwas zutrauen, oder.

Mal sehen, ob ich es am Wochenende schaffe. Wetter soll ja gut werden ?!

Ich berichte dann mal.

Woher weißt Du das mit der Personalausstattung (2+2) ?

Gruß

Ingo


----------



## Mira (23. September 2005)

Wir haben ein Kanu geliehen und sind da mit einem der HA ins Gespräch gekommen. Vier Jahre hat's gedauert, das Teil durchzuziehen...

Viel Spaß!


----------



## toz (29. September 2005)

Hi,

ich war vorn paar Wochen maln Wochende da und bin 2 "mittlere" Strecken gefahren.  Für mich als mehr oder weniger Anfänger waren die genau richtig...
Allerdings meist Schotterwege mit n paar Single Trails dazwischen. 
Ausschilderung ist vorhanden, aber nicht immer leicht zu finden, also ohne die Streckenkärtchen (gehören zu dem Tourenset) wärs gar nicht gegangen. Ich hab dies Kartenset da im Buchhandel vor Ort gekauft und habs nicht bereut. Ne Wanderkarte braucht man wohl, wenn man gaaanz sicher gehen will, denn manchmal ists bisschen unklar mit der Strecke. Will auf jeden Fall nochmal hin da.
Na denne...


----------



## winx (29. September 2005)

Ich bin auch schon ein paar Touren gefahren. Prinzipiell gefällts mir sehr gut aber ein paar Dinge sind Verbesserungswürdig. Die Strecken sind teilweise Interessanter wenn man sie umgekehrt fährt. Viele schöne Singletrails muss man Bergauf fahren...

Die Schilter sind teilweise wirklich nicht einfach zu finden.

Es wäre evtl. ganz sinnvoll eine Datenbank mit Kommentaren und vor allem Änderungen und Verbesserungen der Trails aufzusetzen. Über ein Webformular kann man die Strecke auswählen und Änderungen sowie Komentare dazu speichern - oder bereits gespeicherte abrufen. Was haltet ihr davon?

happy trails,
winx


----------



## Monday (17. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

ich war mit einem Kumpel am 02. & 03. 10.05 im Harz, wollten uns die tolle neue Volksbank-Arena angucken.

Sind allerdings mehr als enttäuscht gewesen:

1) kein angesteuertes Touristenbüro, kein Touristen-Shop oder sonst ein Laden hatte eine Karte im Angebot oder konnte eine Auskunft geben. "Wie Volsbank-Arena?Was soll das sein?"

2) keine Trails, nur Waldautobahn. Es gibt scheinbar im Harz die vier-Meter-Regel

3) Schilder, wenn vorhanden sehr sehr klein und man kann die Touren nur in eine Richtung fahren

Also liebe Touristenverwaltungen, das mit der VB-Arena sollte noch mal nachgebessert werden.

Ciao


----------



## Mira (18. Oktober 2005)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich war mit einem Kumpel am 02. & 03. 10.05 im Harz, wollten uns die tolle neue Volksbank-Arena angucken.
> 
> ...



Hm, in den Touristbüros wo wir waren, hatten alle Material wie Karten und Flyer. 
Trails sind leider eher weniger in den Touren vertreten. Aber es gibt sie! Eben nur als Wanderwege und da die Wanderfraktion im Harz stark vertreten ist (auch politisch), wurde von einem Befahren innerhalb der Tourenbeschreibungen wohl Abstand genommen.
Obwohl im Buch steht, daß man die Touren nur in eine Richtung fahren kann, haben wir auf zwei Touren immer Schilder für beide Richtungen gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roterOberharzer (23. Oktober 2005)

@deister_biker

Das Dilemma mit der Touri-Info hab ich selber auch bereits erfahren.

Aber sonsten Waldautobahn kann ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Habe selber einige Touren durch und dabei schon sehr nette Single Trails entdeckt. 

Anfangs war die Ausschilderung sehr schwierig. Mittlerweile ist sie aber verbessert worden aber längst auch nicht vollständig. Am Geilsten finde ich die O10 Tour wo es leider auch einige Schilder Probleme an der Okertalsperre gibt. 

Werde in den nächsten Tagen diese Tour endgültig auf meiner HP veröffentlichen. Leider ist die Offi Seite nur mangelhaft


----------



## Mira (24. Oktober 2005)

roterOberharzer schrieb:
			
		

> Am Geilsten finde ich die O10 Tour wo es leider auch einige Schilder Probleme an der Okertalsperre gibt.



Kann man wohl sagen! Wir haben einfach nicht das Schild gefunden, daß vom Weg am Wasser wieder in den Wald reinführt. Wir sind dann immer weiter gefahren bis der Weg immer enger wurde und sich als wirklich schwieriger ST am Abhang entwickelte.


----------



## eHarzer (10. November 2005)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> ich war mit einem Kumpel am 02. & 03. 10.05 im Harz, wollten uns die tolle neue Volksbank-Arena angucken.
> 
> ...




jeder hat unterschiedliche Ansprüche ans biken,
wir haben mittlerweile auch schon einige Strecken abgefahren und
zum größten Teil sind die Strecken und Anforderungen ok.
Es wird immer was zum verbessern bzw. zum nachbessern geben.
Karten gibt es wirklich mehr als genug in den unterschiedlichen Tourist-Infos,
zb. Lautenthal oder Bad Harzburg.
Unter www.harzagentur.de gibt es auch noch Infos.
Allzeit frohes biken und ich find die Voba Arena


----------



## toz (22. Juni 2006)

Ja, ok, die Trails der vorgesehen Routen sind etwas dünn gesät, aber auch wirklich nette dabei. Die Tourenkarten gibts doch in jedem Buchladen vor Ort !? Nächstes Jahr soll es eine neue Auflage geben, dann sollen noch weitere Landkreise dazukommen, also wirds mehr Strecken geben. Ansonsten wird die ganze Sache wesentlich flexibler und interessanter ;-)  , wenn man sich zusätzlich eine Wanderkarte zulegt (Empfehlung 1:50000 "Der Harz" vom regionalen Schmidt-Buch Verlag). Frag mich nur, wieso hin und wieder Schilder fehlen - ob es da hirnlose Souvenirjäger gibt? Also - ich finde die VB-Arena ne super Sache hier für den Norden und bin gespannt, ob dass mit der Erweiterung nächstes Jahr klappt.


----------



## hafensänger (22. Juni 2006)

Moin!

Leider werden tatsächlich ab und zu Schilder geklaut, bzw. komplette Pfähle beim Holzrücken entfernt. Die Touren werden aber während der Saison regelmäßig kontrolliert und die fehlenden Schilder ersetzt. Normalerweise ist dann das fahren ohne Karte (also nur nach den Schildern) problemlos möglich!

Also ab in den Harz ;-)

http://www.volksbank-arena-harz.de/


----------



## iglg (22. Juni 2006)

Wir sind im Mai die S3 um ab Seesen gefahren.

Es war eine schöne Tour, leider mit etwas wenig Trailanteil.
Die Beschilderung war etwas gewöhnungsbedürtig. In Wildemann (?) wurde die Strecke im Vergleich zu GPS-Daten und Karte etwas verändert, und ein Schild, wie man von der Hauptstraße auf den Wanderweg kommen sollte, gab es leider nicht.

Mit Hilfe der GPS-Tracks kommt man aber ganz gut zurecht.
Empfehlung : GPS zulegen = Fahren ohne Schildersuche.


Ich werde sicherlich noch weitere Touren machen, denn vom Prinzip her finde ich so eine Arena gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toz (29. Juni 2006)

iglg schrieb:
			
		

> Empfehlung : GPS zulegen = Fahren ohne Schildersuche.
> 
> 
> Nööö, finde ich nicht unbedingt.
> ...


----------



## iglg (30. Juni 2006)

toz schrieb:
			
		

> Nööö, finde ich nicht unbedingt.
> Meine Empfehlung: Eher ne Wanderkarte 1:50 000 zulegen, kostet n klein bisschen weniger als GPS und alles ist perfekt.
> Dann hat man gleich nochn paar interessante Alternativen zu den Arena Strecken.



Da sind wir dann wieder bei der Grundsatzfrage:

Fahren oder suchen. Die Frage ist hier im Forum ja schon an vielen Stellen diskutiert.

Ich vertrete halt die Fraktion, die auch in weniger bekanntem Gelände nicht an jedem Abzweig stoppen will um die Karte zur Hand zu nehmen. 
Das macht (mir) einfach keinen Spaß. Ich will biken, und keine Orientierungsfahrt machen.
Aber das muss ja jeder für sich entscheiden.
Allerdings glaube ich, dass gerade die Arenen im Harz und anderswo für Leute gemacht sind, die halt nicht immer die Karte rausholen wollen, sondern eine gekennzeichnete Route nachfahren wollen. Und dazu braucht es halt entweder eindeutige Schilder oder eben GPS. Die Karte sollte nur der Notnagel sein.


----------



## burn (1. Juli 2006)

kommt eigentlich jedes geraet mit gps mit den daten klar?


----------



## Adben (2. Juli 2006)

burn schrieb:
			
		

> kommt eigentlich jedes geraet mit gps mit den daten klar?



Über spezielle Software (z.B. MapKon) kann man in die unterschiedlichen Formate der Geräte konvertieren.


----------



## Taedo (9. Juli 2006)

Habe mir die Seite auch schon angesehen,versuche allerdings an Tipps auch ranzukommen,ohne erst Kohle dafür auszugeben... 
Will jetzt am Donnerstag mit nem Kumpel mal nen Trip in den Harz wagen.Da wir aus der Flachebene kommen sollte die Strecke eher bis mittel einzustufen sein...
Streckenlänge darf ruhig 30-40 km betragen.
badeseen zur Abkühlung nehmen wir auch gerne mit...

Wer hat Tipps??????????????????


Gruss Peter


----------

